# Top Q E-Liquids at Vape King



## VapeKing (7/10/13)

Top Q- E liquids are imported from Japan and are very high quality

12Mg and 0Mg variants available

10ml bottles R60.00

Flavours:

Chewing Gum (Minty Gum)
Cherry
Coffee
Menthol
Energy Drink
Strawberry
Vanilla
Apple
Tobacco
Mango


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/10/13)

Just tried Strawberry for the first time wowee its so yum!


----------



## Silver (18/12/13)

Which are the more popular flavours?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/12/13)

Mango is a very popular flavour (I personally dont like it but Giz does)
Chewing gum also (It is not a sweet bubblegum flavour it is like spearmint bubblegum)
Cherry
Coffee
Tobacco (We are sold out though at the moment)
Energy drink


----------



## Silver (18/12/13)

Ok thanks Stroodlepuff. Just thinking about my orders before the vapemeet


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/12/13)

no problem


----------



## Silver (23/12/13)

When are you guys getting more TopQ stock? 
Will you be getting larger than 10ml?


----------



## Gizmo (23/12/13)

Definitely more early next year


----------



## Gizmo (23/12/13)

What flavor are you looking for


----------



## Gizmo (15/1/14)

Cola Flavor and Pipe Tobacco for TopQ has arrived

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/1/14)

Also the american tobacco has been replaced with a plain tobacco flavour


----------



## Silver (15/1/14)

Any idea when you'll get in the coffee flavour?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (15/1/14)

We have coffee in stock again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/1/14)

all flavours are once again in stock:

New flavours:

Grape
Pepper Menthol( Limited)
Cola

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (31/1/14)

Pepper Menthol sounds interesting....


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/1/14)

its basically just a very intense menthol - it kinda whacks you in the face

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/2/14)

All flavours back in stock  we also have a few 0mg - very limited amounts though


----------



## Reinhardt (24/2/14)

I must say I have been Vaping Top-Q juice for quite some time and it is not a bad Juice. Mango, Strawberry, Double Apple, Vanilla, Cola and Energy are nice. Had coffee as well, also not bad, needs some sugar though. Not complexed flavors so don't expect Five Pawns but for a single taste in Juice really not bad. Needs to steep though. Bit assy to Vape straight away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (24/2/14)

Reinhardt said:


> I must say I have been Vaping Top-Q juice for quite some time and it is not a bad Juice. Mango, Strawberry, Double Apple, Vanilla, Cola and Energy are nice. Had coffee as well, also not bad, needs some sugar though. Not complexed flavors so don't expect Five Pawns but for a single taste in Juice really not bad. Needs to steep though. Bit assy to Vape straight away.



Maybe try mixing candyfloss with the coffee.. I hear that candyfloss makes for a good sweetner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Maybe try mixing candyfloss with the coffee.. I hear that candyfloss makes for a good sweetner



Oooooo I think I will try that tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

